# help - carbs in chips?



## shiv

just got in from the chip shop, i have 250g of chips and i can't find my bloody carb counting book and google can't give me any answers.

any got the carb count for chips??


----------



## bev

Approx 30 carbs per 100 grams of chips.Bev


----------



## shiv

thankyou!!


----------



## Adrienne

That is what I thought as well.   I worked that out from the Collins carb thingy.   It doesn't however say it is for 100g under the fast food.  It just says portion is 30 cho.    

If you look under potatoes though it says homemade fried 150g is 45 cho so that is why I decided 30 cho was for 100 g.


----------



## Steff

Adrienne said:


> That is what I thought as well.   I worked that out from the Collins carb thingy.   It doesn't however say it is for 100g under the fast food.  It just says portion is 30 cho.
> 
> If you look under potatoes though it says homemade fried 150g is 45 cho so that is why I decided 30 cho was for 100 g.



Thats what i read but i did not want to say anything about a subject i know diddley squat about x


----------



## Caroline

Chips are a minefield. I looked in a couple of places and couldn't find chips at all.


----------



## HelenM

My little French carb book, (online here complete with pretty pictures of what portion sizes look like)
http://www.medtronic-diabete.fr/tl_files/FR/PDF/brochure%20glucides.pdf
gives 40g carbs for 100g of Frites.
French potaotes have more carbs than British ones? !!
I normally use this but I have to do a dual wave, or when on MDI give one small injection upfront and another later or I'll have a hypo within an hour of finishing eating (presumably because of the fat content)


----------



## aymes

HelenM said:


> My little French carb book, (online here complete with pretty pictures of what portion sizes look like) http://www.medtronic-diabete.fr/tl_files/FR/PDF/brochure%20glucides.pdf gives 40g carbs for 100g of Frites. French potaotes have more carbs than British ones? !! I normally use this but I have to do a dual wave, or when on MDI give one small injection upfront and another later or I'll have a hypo within an hour of finishing eating (presumably because of the fat content)



Maybe the difference is in the way they're cooked, assuming we're going on cooked weights?  I guess chip shop chips probably have a higher fat content, meaning less of the 100g is carb than the frites....? Just a guess though!

My carb counting book gave me 30g carbs per 100g cooked chip shop chips.


----------



## Patricia

Yes, this sounds right. I'll be interested to know what your levels do! We cannot cope with chip shop chips AT ALL. Nightmare.

McDonald's and oven chips on the other hand seem reasonably okay...


----------

